# Undercoat completely falling out?



## Jige

Have you changed foods or has the food you been feeding changed in any way. Is she itchy? Is her skin flakey if not I guess I would start adding a little lard to her diet.


----------



## cprcheetah

I have made no changes to her diet. She isn't itchy and her skin itself isn't flakey. About 3 weeks ago I started adding Fish Oil to her diet, but this was going on before that.


----------



## Nomes

hmmm...is she on any meds? My golden girl had seizures and was on a few drugs and it made her coat go all weird...like summer coat in the winter and winter coat in the summer. Might be a delayed reaction to something you started?


----------



## Stretchdrive

My girl sheds like that every June.


----------



## Pointgold

I would have her thyroid checked - a complete panel, including free T3 and free T4.


----------



## cprcheetah

she is currently on 
.5mg Soloxine twice daily
Glucosamine
Fish Oil
Vitamin E

She has been on thyroid pills since she was 13 months old. That is my next step is to have the full panel ran on her, I have it ran every 6 months, and she's due in August for a followup. She has never had a 'normal' golden coat (with the feathers etc), the picture in my siggie is about as much hair as she's ever had. She had a little more on her rear feathers, but that is going away now too.

She also is losing weight, so thinking of having a Comprehensive Panel (blood levels etc) done on her anyways. Something is definitely up.


----------



## Jige

Poor girl I hope you figure out what it is and get her on the road to recovery.


----------



## vleffingwell

*Blowing Coat*

Looks like your pup is just blowing coat. I haven't had it to that extreme but should be fine. I just started giving my pup 5000mg of Biotin in her food to encourage a big coat for showing. She is pretty fluffy!


----------

